# Rotary valve twin



## esteam (Aug 28, 2009)

Hello there,

I wanna share some pictures of my new engine: Acrylic rotary valve twin. I hope you like her. By the way, I just finished a grasshoper engine but I have not take any photo yet. I'm gonna share its photos in a few days.


http://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n361/hombaz/rotarytwin/?action=view&current=IMG_0613.jpg

http://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n361/hombaz/rotarytwin/?action=view&current=IMG_0620.jpg

http://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n361/hombaz/rotarytwin/?action=view&current=IMG_0618.jpg

Best Regards.

Erdem Uygan


----------



## cobra428 (Aug 28, 2009)

esteam,
Very Very Nice Thm:

Tony


----------



## Maryak (Aug 28, 2009)

Erdem,

Very Neat. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Foozer (Aug 28, 2009)

Like that Acrylic, gives it a nice visual depth to it


Robert


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice work Erdem. Great idea.
Any chance of vids?


----------



## serhat (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello Erdem,

I have just seen your engine.
It's really very nice.Is there any video?

Take care


----------



## esteam (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Serhat.

Unfortunately I could'nt shoot any video of this engine yet. But I will, as soon as possible and share with you...

Thanks for your interest.

Regards (sayg&#305;lar)

Erdem


----------



## JimN (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice, neat to see the pistons.


----------



## cfellows (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice work! Very nice finish. 

Chuck


----------

